# Pop-Up Monster



## RGalati (Sep 12, 2006)

Almost finished with this one. Just need to create some kind of tomb to hide the pneumatics and lift...

Any ideas on how to hide him/her?

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g298/rgalati/IMGP0693.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g298/rgalati/IMGP0697.jpg

http://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g298/rgalati/IMGP0696.jpg


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Looks good RGalati. Nice work and welcome to the forum. I hid the mechanics of my popup with a piece of black landscape fabric. You can't see it at all in the dark.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Cool! I've always wanted to do a pop up!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

AWESOME! Post a video if you get the chance.


----------



## RGalati (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Good idea SFX..and thanks for the welcome. Videos will come shortly.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

That'll make them jump!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks good. I'm doing pneumatics for the first time this year. Hope mine come out that cool.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Wow Great Prop.

That has inspired me to do one in the off season. 

When I get a bit more time. 

I'll try and work it around the "Honey Do List"


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey, looks good! I have one of those latex corpses (my kids call him the "half-guy"). Now I know what to do with him next year.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Awesome!! Another thing I've done is to get some dead branches and cut some long dead grass like weeds, tie them to some stakes and pound them in the ground around the prop. Helps hide the landscape fabric, adds some texture and some depth to the prop. Looks great even without that. Hope I can get mine fixed for this year those things scare the snot out of the TOT's.


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

Two things
1. Is that the latex corpse that beign sold at costume castles 
2. I always hide any sort of mechanics by putting my prop in front of a bush or by putting the prop inside a box tomb


----------



## RGalati (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes that's the latex corpse you can buy at stores. This prop was very easy to make due to me just using a pre made corpse. 

I might build some kind of tomb for next year. I think this year I'm going to just do a quick cover up with black plastic sheets


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Beautiful work,RGalati. I just set mine in the gave yard so the angle of the headstone blocked the mech. No seemed to notice and it frightened every one who walked by,


----------

